# Fermenting In A Corny Keg



## Doc (20/6/03)

I've heard a number of people who secondary in corny kegs.

I don't know of anyone who actually ferments in a corny keg, but when I found this picture this morning I saw a neat way of attaching an airlock.

Maybe if I had more kegs I could use them as fermenters also when others are fill. Depending on the beer being brewed cleaning the keg after fermentation maybe a bit more difficult.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## slacka (14/7/09)

Doc said:


> Maybe if I had more kegs I could use them as fermenters also when others are fill. Depending on the beer being brewed cleaning the keg after fermentation maybe a bit more difficult.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc


I like it. Stainless fermenter for under $100. You may want to shorten your dip tube a little. Either that or attach some tubing to the end of it to raise the pickup out of the slurry.
Pop the air lock off after about 4 days and let it natural carbonate. Or use one of these


----------



## Ross (14/7/09)

That has to be a record - replying to a six year old post  

cheers Ross


----------



## komodo (15/7/09)

bought out the big guns for it


----------



## Doc (15/7/09)

Ross said:


> That has to be a record - replying to a six year old post
> 
> cheers Ross



I've been hanging for a reply too 

Doc


----------



## gjhansford (24/11/10)

I'm resurrecting this thread on using cornys as primary fermenters to see if there's been any progess since the original post way back in 2003 and the minor revival in 2009!

Why ... well ... I was chatting to a brewer at the new Duckstein Brewery in Margaret River a couple of weeks ago and after describing my brewing system and plastic fermenter process I asked him what I could do to improve my pils and largers to get more of that genuine Euro taste and aroma.

After confirming that I use German grain, Euro hops and yeast and condition my water he said ... "ferment in stainless steel at low temperature - 8 degrees C - for a couple of weeks".

Well I can't afford a conical ... yet ... but I do have a number of cornys in my stockpile that I could experiment with in the meantime. So I was wondering if anyone has been using their spare cornys for primary fermentation ... and if so what has been their experience and their methods?

(I'm thinking of splitting a 30 litre batch between 2 cornys to give me headspace, adapting the gas-in to take a airlock, and shortening the pickups for transfer.)

Any thoughts or experience?

ghhb


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (24/11/10)

I have thought about this before but never went any further than that. Did a bit of a search, here is another thread elsewhere on fermenting in a Cornelius keg. http://www.realbeer.com/discussions/showth...ighlight=cornie

Another thread for interest http://bodensatz.com/upage/index.php?page=mike_a_kegs

You would have to modify your diptube if you were going to transfer via this way as the layer of trub/yeast on the bottom would cause problems and you would only get about 17L if that from your steel fermenter. 

I would be interested to hear how people have done with this. I personally don't think I will be trying it. I have 2 fermentors and only 5 kegs so I don't want to be a keg down with a spare fermentor when there is no need.


----------



## gjhansford (24/11/10)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> I have thought about this before but never went any further than that. Did a bit of a search, here is another thread elsewhere on fermenting in a Cornelius keg. http://www.realbeer.com/discussions/showth...ighlight=cornie
> 
> Another thread for interest http://bodensatz.com/upage/index.php?page=mike_a_kegs
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links ... I have 24 kegs so that's not a big issue ... even with 8 taps there's always a couple spare. Others who do this (aparently it's big in the US) seem to bend up the end of the dip tube ... but maybe there's another way ...

Found a thread on another forum where the poster didn't modify the dip tube but, under pressure, started transferring the fermented beer and sucked off the trub/yeast first for reuse into a sanitised bottle. Once the flow became clear he stopped the transfer, hooked up his filter, and started again. It's like what the conical boys do ... I think?

I have all the bits so I might try this ... that way the corny can always go back to work as a serving keg!

ghhb


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (24/11/10)

assuming that you would end up with the same amount of trub/slurry at the end of fermentation , add the same volume to a keg and messure the depth ... then modifie / cut a dip tube to length...

or put a gas dip tube with some stiff hose/pipe on it to the right length inplace of your beer dip tube... 

cheers


----------



## MarkBastard (24/11/10)

Turn the cornie upside down maybe?


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/11/10)

Why not modify a 50 ltr commerical style keg that way you don't need to use two cornies? You could easily fit an adjustable racking tube to the side, same as the conical fermenters use. Might just need to carefully plan how to modify the top of the keg to allow easy cleaning, filling etc (if you have access to a tig and or someone with the skills, you could possibly adapt the lid off a damaged corny to make using a commerical keg a little more user friendly).

Just food for though.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Galamus (24/11/10)

I have actually done this now for the last 6 months, following the same idea of not being able to afford a conical but having excess kegs.

Pros of this method:
-Transfer without chance of infection (I primary and Secondary in Kegs)
-Fit 4 fermenters into an upright freezer (also makes crash chilling a breeze when neccessary)
-Stainless steel fermenter (for cheap)

Cons of this method
-have to cut back the dip tube
-have to ferment in smaller batches (though not a problem as I AG)

Cleaning has not been a problem as I simply use a CIP cleaner and am moving to hot caustic, I basically clean the fermenters the same way I clean my boiler.

Initially I tried to bend up the dip tube however I found cutting it to be much easier. My tube sits about 1" off the bottom and considering I often reuse the trub for yeast I don't find that I have too much beer loss.

Added Bonus: Sometimes when I feel lazy I just dump another beer on top of the trub without cleaning the keg out at all.

For an airlock I simply use a gas disconnect with a piece of pipe running into an airlock; with O ring grease the keg is generally sealed quite well. 

If anyone has any questions or wants any more detail let me know.


----------



## MarkBastard (24/11/10)

Galamus said:


> If anyone has any questions or wants any more detail let me know.



Yeah I have a question, have you thought about doing them upside down? The liquid out tube could then work like a blowoff tube. The gas tube could become the tap. I reckon the gas tube would be the perfect length without modification.


----------



## Galamus (24/11/10)

Often cornies don't seal properly when not under pressure, I would be sceptical about leaving it upside down, though apart from those reasons I don't see why not. Though I could see it being significantly more messy.

Edit: Reread previous post


----------



## gjhansford (24/11/10)

Galamus said:


> I have actually done this now for the last 6 months, following the same idea of not being able to afford a conical but having excess kegs.
> 
> Initially I tried to bend up the dip tube however I found cutting it to be much easier. My tube sits about 1" off the bottom and considering I often reuse the trub for yeast I don't find that I have too much beer loss.




Thanks Galamus ... that's the kind of info I need ... about 25mm of the bottom of the diptube ... and thanks for the tip for the airlock ... I didn't really want to go hacking or drilling into my keg lids ...


----------



## argon (24/11/10)

ghhb said:


> Thanks for the links ... I have 24 kegs so that's not a big issue ... even with 8 taps there's always a couple spare. Others who do this (aparently it's big in the US) seem to bend up the end of the dip tube ... but maybe there's another way ...
> 
> Found a thread on another forum where the poster didn't modify the dip tube but, under pressure, started transferring the fermented beer and sucked off the trub/yeast first for reuse into a sanitised bottle. Once the flow became clear he stopped the transfer, hooked up his filter, and started again. It's like what the conical boys do ... I think?
> 
> ...




I reckon this is the best use of a corny for fermentation. At least for an experiment anyway. Being able to remove the trub first would be great. As soon as things run clear... run it through the filter or straight to the other keg.


----------



## Galamus (24/11/10)

A filter would probably be a good way to go, I think if you tried to do it that way without a filter you may mix more trub into your beer than cutting the dip tube. Particularly if the trub has had a long time to settle (semi-solid) you may entrain trub as the beer flows past it. Avoidable if one were to transfer very slowly (same applies with cut dip tube to a lesser degree).

Of course though it would be beneficial to not need to alter the keg at all and this would work as an experiment.


----------



## Galamus (24/11/10)

ghhb, be careful to not overfill the keg because if the krausen rises too much the airlock has the potential to get stuck, as it is a keg this will pressurise (less of a problem than a glass carboy, more of a problem than a plastic fermenter) If your airlock stops bubbling pull your pressure release and if there is pressure built up you may need to clean your disconnect. If the pipe is blocked you can always blast it with some CO2...

Hasn't been a problem for me thus far, just something to look out for.


----------



## gordo_t (22/11/13)

I was looking to move to a stainless fermenter soon (not conical, just the bucket style), but the idea of fermenting in a corny could be a goer and have been doing a bit of reading up on it. But I don't usually have any surplus kegs so i'd have to make a purchase. Rather than use a 19/20L corny I reckon I would be willing to purchase a new (or second hand) corny of the 25+ litre type capacity, as they would probably cost less than one of the stainless fermenters on the market, and if the idea failed 'no real biggy' I just use it as a serving keg as per normal. 

Though, who sells the larger type corny kegs? (I hear they exist up to 10 Gallon apparently). I've so far only found them on the 'BrewMart' site, but they are all the way over in WA. postage would be a bit much.


----------



## br33zy (24/11/13)

Have you guys seen the approach Picobrew is taking?

Their system is based on a standard corny keg. The prepared wort ends up back in the keg, a special lid with airlock is fitted and fermentation takes place in the keg. 

They recommend switching lids after fermentation and either bottling or gassing up - just blowing out the trub until the line runs clear.

Scroll towards the bottom of the link below to see a picture of the lid with airlock, then further down for a good summary of the process:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1708005089/picobrew-zymatic-the-automatic-beer-brewing-applia/description


----------



## NewtownClown (24/11/13)

Breezy too said:


> Have you guys seen the approach Picobrew is taking?


Yes, yawn,
Many times
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?s=417d54996df991696f282755e2c3feb9&app=googlecse#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=Picobrew


----------



## Judanero (24/11/13)

G_T_G said:


> Though, who sells the larger type corny kegs? (I hear they exist up to 10 Gallon apparently). I've so far only found them on the 'BrewMart' site, but they are all the way over in WA. postage would be a bit much.


Maybe just use a 50L keg? They can be 'picked up' rather cheap, from $0-$50.


----------



## NewtownClown (24/11/13)

Judanero said:


> Maybe just use a 50L keg? They can be 'picked up' rather cheap, from $0-$50.


Only purchase decommissioned kegs, otherwise it is receiving of stolen goods


----------



## Byran (24/11/13)

This is the bit of this thread I love the most Original post from 2003 ....and now http://www.doctorsordersbrewing.com/www/Home.html


----------



## NewtownClown (24/11/13)

OT
Love the Doctor's "think outside the square" beers, thanKfully the Union at Newtown seems to always have a keg or few...
had the Electrolyte (Gose) a few days ago - perfect for a hot/humid day, as is the Cephalopod (black berliner weiss)


----------



## gordo_t (24/11/13)

Breezy too said:


> Have you guys seen the approach Picobrew is taking?
> 
> Their system is based on a standard corny keg. The prepared wort ends up back in the keg, a special lid with airlock is fitted and fermentation takes place in the keg.
> 
> ...



Seems like they are no chilling in the keg too maybe "detach keg from machine and chill to room temperature".

wonder what the difference is between just blowing out the yeast/trub or moving it too a fresh keg for serving?


----------



## gordo_t (24/11/13)

Judanero said:


> Maybe just use a 50L keg? They can be 'picked up' rather cheap, from $0-$50.


I was thinking 25L + corny's cause i'd be able to lift them in an out of the chest freezer for fermenting.


----------



## eamonnfoley (24/11/13)

I ferment in cornies all the time. Easy as. Shorten the dip tube a little, and attach a blow off via the gas disconnect. If you want to do it in a 50L keg, just get disconnect fittings for the coupler (Gryphon has them I think), and away you go (airlock etc.)


----------



## slcmorro (24/11/13)

For those fermenting in Cornys, do you pressurise them even the tiniest amount to make sure they're sealed, with say 10kpa?


----------



## Topher (24/8/14)

How does one take gravity readings using this method?


----------



## Trevandjo (24/8/14)

I transferred my pilsner from a plastic fermenter to a corny keg to use as a secondary. It hadn't finished fermenting but as I was going away for a month I racked it. 

I thought the relief valve would control any burping especially as it was only a 16L batch. 

Yesterday I emailed swmbo and asked her to check on it and to give it a 3 second burp. 

The reply email angrily announced that when she opened the relief she was drowned in beer. 

Oops. I wonder if I've wrecked the batch. 

Being drowned in beer is a good thing, right?


----------



## pk.sax (24/8/14)

Trevandjo said:


> I transferred my pilsner from a plastic fermenter to a corny keg to use as a secondary. It hadn't finished fermenting but as I was going away for a month I racked it.
> 
> I thought the relief valve would control any burping especially as it was only a 16L batch.
> 
> ...


Classic. This happened regularly when I was trying to primary ferment in a corny. Beer should be ok, just was a bit not finished yet. lol


----------



## Trevandjo (25/8/14)

practicalfool said:


> Classic. This happened regularly when I was trying to primary ferment in a corny. Beer should be ok, just was a bit not finished yet. lol


That's great news. I'll see if she's game enough to try again next weekend. Maybe get the kids to video it.


----------



## kennek (23/8/15)

Just reading through this old thread and wondering if some are still or have tried fermenting in the corny's?

Seems to me from what I've read so far there's a lot of pros compared to cons, if you have spare kegs.


----------



## gordo_t (3/12/15)

kennek said:


> Just reading through this old thread and wondering if some are still or have tried fermenting in the corny's?
> 
> Seems to me from what I've read so far there's a lot of pros compared to cons, if you have spare kegs.


Yep still fermenting in kegs, I found two 23L rheem kegs and now use these as fermenters. I also use a spunding valve and ferment under pressure (and partially carbonate towards the end) transfer to serving keg under pressure so its never open to the air.


----------



## MitchD (29/9/17)

gordo_t said:


> Yep still fermenting in kegs, I found two 23L rheem kegs and now use these as fermenters. I also use a spunding valve and ferment under pressure (and partially carbonate towards the end) transfer to serving keg under pressure so its never open to the air.



Necro thread back from the dead.

How many litres do you fit in your 23l keg?


----------



## Beermonster (7/5/20)

Revival of a classic thread from 2003. 

SS bucket fermenters are cool, but are they justified?

Just ordered 4 Corny legs and might order another 4. Planning to use the method of primary in Corny and just blow out the Trub and consider it a finished product. Anyone finding this particular method superior?

My main concern was potential blockage of the beer tube/ disconnect with Trub / hops.


----------



## Kea (8/5/20)

Beermonster said:


> Revival of a classic thread from 2003.
> 
> SS bucket fermenters are cool, but are they justified?
> 
> ...


If you use something like a caskwidge - a floating beer line with a built-in filter it’s much less likely to get blocked. Works a treat in my corny fermenter


----------



## Beermonster (8/5/20)

Kea, true that. Just that I am thinking of not actually transferring to a serving keg; less cleaning, less exposure. Still need to get the beer off the Trub. So basically need to use the method of sucking out the Trub directly out of the liquid line when fermentation is finished, so you would want the tube to be in its usual location without any filter. I know this is talked about as an option for Corny Fermenters, just wondering if anyone who uses this method has found it to block up around the bottom of the pipe or the ball lock connection during Trub discharge?


----------



## Engibeer (8/5/20)

Beermonster said:


> Kea, true that. Just that I am thinking of not actually transferring to a serving keg; less cleaning, less exposure. Still need to get the beer off the Trub. So basically need to use the method of sucking out the Trub directly out of the liquid line when fermentation is finished, so you would want the tube to be in its usual location without any filter. I know this is talked about as an option for Corny Fermenters, just wondering if anyone who uses this method has found it to block up around the bottom of the pipe or the ball lock connection during Trub discharge?


----------



## Blackman (8/5/20)

I don’t worry about removing the trub. I just cut the dip tube of at the top and fitted the floating pickup from my snub nose.


----------



## Ballaratguy (9/5/20)

Beermonster said:


> Kea, true that. Just that I am thinking of not actually transferring to a serving keg; less cleaning, less exposure. Still need to get the beer off the Trub. So basically need to use the method of sucking out the Trub directly out of the liquid line when fermentation is finished, so you would want the tube to be in its usual location without any filter. I know this is talked about as an option for Corny Fermenters, just wondering if anyone who uses this method has found it to block up around the bottom of the pipe or the ball lock connection during Trub discharge?


I’ve had trub block the liquid dip tube at times when trub has got it self into the corny. The only way I got over it was to pull the dip tube out and put a gas dip tube in and then use a floating dip tube to get the beer out


----------

